# JBJ Macro-Glo refugium light: before you buy it....



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, All

Last year, I bought a JBJ Macro-Glo light from BigAlsonline.ca. I really like this light for a small planted tank -- it's a bit like the Ebi light, but sturdier and more powerful (15 or 25 watts).

I want to warn everyone, though, that you can't buy replacement bulbs for this light in Canada. Big Als Canada is the only dealer (according to JBJ, the manufacturer) and they do not sell replacement bulbs. 

Big Als customer service recommends the 10 watt Coralife compact fluorescent bulb -- but 10 watts is a significant reduction. The 20 watt Coralife bulb is too long to fit into the Macro-Glo fixture.

JBJ has a replacement bulb and they sent me a link to an online seller, but it's $34 postage for a $12 bulb -- practically the price of a whole new lamp.

This really is a nice light as it flips up, perches on one side of a rimless tank and so on. But once your light burns out, you will have to pay quite a bit for a new bulb or make a trip to the States. 

This information is from my correspondence with a Big Als rep, the JBJ technical service people, and my own research.


----------

